# Is there a good substitute for Postum ??



## TheDuke (Sep 29, 2009)

First I must comment, I like coffee and drink it daily.

However, I am also a life long sipper of Postum and I miss it with sadness. In my long past youth, my family used to make the beverage from a ground form that resembled ground coffe. That version disappeared many years ago and was replaced by the more tasty and more convenient powdered instant form. Perhaps a year ago Kraft discontinued the Postum product, and I and other former Postum drinkers were left stranded.

I have tried "Mata Chia" and did not like it plus the fact that it is non-instant.
I see some ads for "Cafix" and for "Pero", but haven't found either locally yet.
I know that both are available on-line, but hesitate to order after my bad experience ordering "Mata Chia" 

Do any TUG people have suggestions or experience with Postum like products??

The Duke


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2009)

I liked Postum, too! My grandmother and I used to drink it, and I drank it when I was pregnant. It wasn't really like coffee at all--I think that was why I liked it. 

Do you have any Korean markets near you? The other day I noticed at our HMart (Han Au Reum) that they had something that was labeled "Grain Beverage." I remember wondering if it was like Postum. You might want to try your local Asian market for something similar. Careful, though, because I've tried a Chinese morning drink that was sort of like salty milk with grain. (A Chinese friend brought it for me and was very disappointed that I didn't like it.)

Otherwise, I wonder if someone in Utah can suggest a similar local product. I always heard that Postum was popular with the Mormon community.


----------



## Conan (Sep 29, 2009)

I've never had either, but according to Google you should make Pero, and add blackstrap molasses to taste:

http://www.perous.com/pero-1.php


----------



## nicklinneh (Sep 29, 2009)

here's a thought. I don't know how much you DON'T like coffee, or if it's just caffeine you want to avoid. My wife and I drink a pot of coffee and chicory each morning (about 50/50, so there's half the caffeine in it). It's fairly strong, so don't make it like regular coffee (we use only 2 scoops per pot).  You can also tone it down with milk or cream. Very economical since we use only 2 scoops per day. Brands are Luzianne, CDM (Cafe du Monde), Community, and house brands (Winn-Dixie for one). Try one pkg, Luzianne's not expensive. -ken


----------



## mlbyron (Sep 29, 2009)

2 names come up on the internet.
Inka and Dandy Blend.  it also said Atlanta, Ga Walmart & Kroger carry Postum.
maybe a Tugger could verify that.

http://www.organichealthforlife.com/Dandy-Blend-p/b-db0000.htm

http://www.inkacoffee.com/index2.htm


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 29, 2009)

I prefer Pero to Postum as it is not as bitter to my taste.  I find Pero on the coffee aisle along with the tea and hot chocolate.  If your store does not carry it you can always ask them to order some for you.  I've done that with various products.  Most supermarkets can get anything.

One of my favorite hot beverages is Yogi Tea's Egyptian Licorce herb tea.  I do not put sugar or milk or lemon in this or in Pero.  I drink them without anything added (well, water of course).


----------



## pjrose (Sep 29, 2009)

*Yikes!*

Looks like you can get one jar via Amazon - check out the price!

http://www.amazon.com/Postum-Origin...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1254256931&sr=8-2


----------



## Patri (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sure my Walmart has it. Will check tonight when I go.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think your Walmart is going to carry Postum. It was discontinued in 2007.

If you find any, snap it all up. You can sell it at ridiculous prices. (But not to me, I always preferred coffee.)


----------



## M. Henley (Sep 29, 2009)

*Shucks*

Shuckins.  I thought you said Possum.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 29, 2009)

M. Henley said:


> Shuckins.  I thought you said Possum.



Is Possum available at the WalMarts in Kentucky, perhaps with the frozen squirrel?  :hysterical: 

Ooooh, I'm bad.  :ignore:


----------



## Patri (Sep 30, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I don't think your Walmart is going to carry Postum. It was discontinued in 2007.
> 
> If you find any, snap it all up. You can sell it at ridiculous prices. (But not to me, I always preferred coffee.)



You're right. It was Ovaltine. Hey, both are old products.

My grandma drank Postum. I never liked it.


----------



## M. Henley (Oct 2, 2009)

*Frozen!?!*

FROZEN squirrel?  We'uns ain't got no time t' freeze no squirrels.  We be too hongry to wait!
:rofl: 




pjrose said:


> Is Possum available at the WalMarts in Kentucky, perhaps with the frozen squirrel?  :hysterical:
> 
> Ooooh, I'm bad.  :ignore:


----------



## wackymother (Oct 2, 2009)

Patri said:


> You're right. It was Ovaltine. Hey, both are old products.
> 
> My grandma drank Postum. I never liked it.



After looking at those eBay prices, I'm going to keep looking! :whoopie:


----------



## pjrose (Oct 3, 2009)

M. Henley said:


> FROZEN squirrel?  We'uns ain't got no time t' freeze no squirrels.  We be too hongry to wait!
> :rofl:



'n' here I thunk it wuz spelt hoooongry


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 3, 2009)

*Do not buy it or drink it - way past date*

Hey guys and gals - I work for Kraft, you could not force me under any circumstances to drink Postum that was produced in 2007.  This is a grain product and it might give you a very bad stomach ache.  It is way PAST the best used date and it could even be dangerous to consume. 

The e-bay sellers are obviously not concerned about your well being.  

Please do not consume any Postum that was produced in 2007!


----------

